

New Twitter Redesign - pud
https://fly.twitter.com/

======
pud
The first thing I noticed is that they're moving the content pane to the
right, and moving stats/metadata to the left column.

I remember when Twitter first had the metadata pane on the right. It was
unusual, and a lot of sites follow suit -- especially with Twitter Bootstrap,
which defaults (in their templates) to content-on-the-left.

I wonder why Twitter moved content to the right -- which seems more
traditional.

